# Pics of your boat



## Doc

If you have a boat, lets see pics of it.

I have a 25ft Baja, heres a few pics:  (yeah, we're being towed in the last pic)


----------



## johnday

Boats, I got boats. First one is my Wellcraft 210XL, 260HP, 55Mph. Next two are of Jan and I in our kayaks. Don't have a photo of my 165 Precision windbagger, it's in storage anyway, and I don't want to take the canvass off right now.  Couldn't upload the Wellcraft, says I've already posted this photo in the "double speed thread"

Edit by doc: I fixed that option so that now you could add it, but I went ahead and did it for you.


----------



## Doc

Any pics of your boat underway John?


----------



## johnday

Doc to the rescue! Thanks. No, I've none underway yet, hopefully next season


----------



## waybomb

Here's Plain Vanilla - 1988 46'Cougar. Three supercharged 572's. 18,000 pounds. Hope to get some "air" pix next summer. Had air plenty of times this past summer - just no pix of air.

Fred


----------



## Wannafish

36' Trojan - picture is from the brochure...mine's prettier.
Also have an 18' Tracker Bass Boat and 14' Alumacraft.


----------



## Doc

Hey Waybomb and Wannafish, very nice boats!  

What a name you chose waybomb.  It's anything but plain Vanilla.  

Do you have a name on yours Wannafish?  Howbout posting pics of yours underway when you can.


----------



## Wannafish

She is currently the "April Star". I plan to change the name to "MIS-SEA III" in the spring. (Wife's name is Missy - she likes the name so I guess that's all that counts.)  I purchased her this summer and will post pics of her underway...though it won't be until spring.

I had a 22' Baja. Most comfortable boat I've ever ridden in. With a few "tweaks" of the engine I was able to hit 72 mph on the GPS. What a ride. Then my Doctor said I had to slow down - sold it and bought a 36' sailboat. That's just too damn slow! 

I'll power boat 'till I die.


----------



## Doc

wannafish said:
			
		

> Then my Doctor said I had to slow down - sold it and bought a 36' sailboat. That's just too damn slow!


 
Wow, what a switch, from a Baja to a blow boat!  Blow boats are alot of work aren't they?  I like cruising ....and going fast.  Mine will only do 60 (on a good day) ...58mph all day long.

I've been thinking of upgrading, but still want a go fast.  Considered a Sunsation 28 footer (largest you can go with just one motor to push it), but that is not much bigger than what we have.  So ....maybe a 32 footer.  But, if I want to slow down and spend more nights on the water (in the boat) I'd go for one like yours.  What motors do you have in it?  How many does it sleep comfortably?  Do you boat on the Great lakes mostly?


----------



## Wannafish

Doc,

Yes, it was quite a switch.  Wifey isn't happy that I'm now looking for something along the line of a 32' Powerquest w/twin 502's (to accompany the 36'), but at least I'll have a place to sleep if I get kicked out!

The Trojan has Twin 400 c.i. Chryslers @ 280 hp ea.
It will comfortably sleep 8...but over the course of the winter that will be changing to "6" as one of the beds will become my rod and tackle storage area.  I love to salmon fish.  Ain't very good at it, but I love to do it. 
I had enough of the jet ski's flying around me years ago so I decided I wanted a boat big enough for Lake Michigan, and other than some of the larger rivers in Michigan, that's where you'll ususally find me on the weekends in the summer.

My first "larger" boat was a 28' Carver I bought in Alpena MI (Lake Huron).
That was a fun adventure bringing it around the "tip of the mit", under the Mackinaw Bridge, and down the Lake Michigan shoreline to Manistee MI.

I love the water.  To me there is nothing more peaceful and relaxing then being rocked to sleep in a boat.  Of course there was the night in the blow boat it took 3 anchors out to keep the wind from pushing us onto a shoal.  What a night.  By morning the bow of the boat would literally drop 9-10 feet as the waves rolled under us.  Try standing/falling/laying/hanging on for dear life while trying to get the anchors in - had the wife at the helm trying to steer toward the anchors.   Once that task was accomplished, the narrow little bay we had anchored in was getting the full force of wind right up it - up to 40 knots.  It took over an hour with the little diesel at full power and me making short tacks up the bay to go 1/2 mile.
When you get done with one of those and you realize it was accomplished by YOU, all you can do is grin.  Damn that was fun!  (Though I don't think I'd want to do it again...but I could if I had too!)

Do you get out onto the big lakes at all?


----------



## Doc

Thanks WannaFish. Well written, made me feel like I was there experiencing the wind, water and waves while you were trying to secure your sail boat.

No, I've never boated on the Great Lakes. I mainly do the Ohio River. We've taken the treck down to Lake Cumberland and Dale Hollow. Both part of the TVA. Both have very clear pristine water, and lots of houseboats to rent. I still prefer the Ohio Rver boating. We have a 45 mile pool from damn to damn, a few times a season we'll lock thru to get to other parts of the river. We live right on the river (50 acres with 1100 feet of river frontage), so it's nice to be able to party and boat and still have all the comforts of home right there. Plus, all of our boating buddies boat here with us. We have a good time. 
I would love to boat under the Big Mac someday (Mackenac Bridge). Heck, I have not even driven over it and I heard that can be an adventure also.


----------



## waybomb

Wannafish

What model 28 Carver did you have? Our first boat was a 1988 Carver Riviera. Bought it new at Oselka's in New Buffalo, used it on Lake Michigan, from Chicago to Macinak Island, Chesepeake Bay, near Kent Island, then over to Ventura Harbor, California on the ocean, finally back to Wisconsin, in Port Washington. That boat went farther on land than by sea. 

Fred


----------



## JimR

We have a 1988 22 foot Celebrity that I picked up this summer. Just missed out on a 1985 25 foot Sea Ray for free that a guy had sink on him in the back only. He never showed up to give me the title or keys. I said the hell with him as it was a 175 mile round trip. Then he promised to mail them to me. That was 2 weeks ago. Who knows and I don't care now.


----------



## waybomb

Here's some video of Plain Vanilla on Lake Michigan this summer. Turn your speakers WAY up when you watch / listen to the first one - nice noise. Better yet, hook the audio output of your computer to your stereo and crank it up. It'll make your wife real mad, I know! 
 



http://media.putfile.com/Plain-Vanilla-Nice-Noise
http://media.putfile.com/Plain-Vanilla


I'm taking the engines out now to freshen them up. No more horsepower, just bearings, rings, valve job, valve springs, etc.
http://media.putfile.com/Plain-Vanilla-Nice-Noise


----------



## v8dave

You guys gotta stop this.  I see any more nice boat pixs and I'm gonna have  to stop reading this site.  

My local boating area is either the Sacramento River Delta or some inland lakes.  I grew up boating in the river delta.  Most inland lakes are man-built and lack decent beaches or pull-in spots.  The Delta has miles and miles of waterways to explore and lots of places to stop/stay at along the way.

I am currently resisting buying a straight inboard run-about.  Both of my son-in-laws want to get boats.  I'll satisfy my needs vicariously through them. When they get serious I'll put my two cents worth in for a good run-about.  Not much need for over nighting on board unless you go to one of the larger inland lakes.


----------



## Doc

Jim R, 
That interior is in awesome shape for an 88.  Nice looking boat.  Looks like it's been well taken care of.  

COOL video's Waybomb.  I love hearing both engines fire up like that.  Awesome!!!  
Plain Vanilla sure looks good underway.  If I hit the lotto I'll have a twin engine go-fast boat!


----------



## waybomb

Here's one more at about 4500 rpm. 1000 more to go, but I was running close to baots, so I took it easy.



http://media.putfile.com/Plain-Vanilla-2


----------



## waybomb

Doc said:
			
		

> Jim R,
> That interior is in awesome shape for an 88. Nice looking boat. Looks like it's been well taken care of.
> 
> COOL video's Waybomb. I love hearing both engines fire up like that. Awesome!!!
> Plain Vanilla sure looks good underway. If I hit the lotto I'll have a twin engine go-fast boat!


 

AAACCCKK! "Both Engines" ????- that's there's THREE (3) 572 cubic inch Merlins with 8-71 BDS blowers. I guess it is kinda hard hearing the third one start up after the first two.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Here's a pic of our Glastron in Ontario this past summer............&  a couple cool old '60s pics from the Keikaffer (sp) Mercury archives


----------



## JimR

Doc said:
			
		

> Jim R,
> That interior is in awesome shape for an 88.  Nice looking boat.  Looks like it's been well taken care of.
> 
> COOL video's Waybomb.  I love hearing both engines fire up like that.  Awesome!!!
> Plain Vanilla sure looks good underway.  If I hit the lotto I'll have a twin engine go-fast boat!



Hey Doc, Actually the boat was not taken care of well enough. The interior is mint. The sub-floors need to be replaced. The boat had 124 hours on it when we bought it in August of this year. I put another 8-10 hours on it before we put it away for winter. In the next year or so I will pull the boat apart to replace the sub floors. I only paid $1500.oo for it.


----------



## Doc

Waybomb your right, I had forgot you have 3 powerplants in PV, I didn't hear the third one fire, but I wasn't listening closely for it either.

Good pics Tom.  Sure looks nice up there.  That is a bunch of skiers for a boat that size.  

JimR what a buy.  Only a tad over 100 hours!  Great find.   If you find any others that cheap keep me in mind.  My boy is looking for a project boat.


----------



## JimR

Hey Doc,

I had this one all lined up for free. The guy reneged on the deal and really pissed me off. I drove 175 miles round trip to look at the boat. We set a date to get it out of the water and the guy never showed up. Nor did he answer his phone for the 2 hours that I hung around waiting for him. Then the guy promised to mail me the title and keys as I refused to take the boat without the title. The title never showed up and it has been 4 weeks now. So I drove 350 miles total for nothing. The second trip was pulling my trailer with my truck. The boat in question is a 1984 Sea Ray  255 Amberjack. It is 25 feet long with a 9' 8" beam. The back end went under during the 9 days of rain we had in October. Fortunately the boat was in a fresh water river when it went down. The cabin area stayed dry. It is powerd with a 330 horse 454 Mercruiser with a Bravo outdrive. I'm still pissed about this one. I was going to fix it up and sell it. As you can see in the pictures the boat looks pretty good. The rub rail needs to be re-attached. The rear swim platform needs to be replaced. The prop was damaged. I got the boat floating by pumping it out with my 5 hp 2" trash pump. I should have filled it up again with water after the guy didn't show up. The marina owner had pumped it once and towed the boat over to the beach so it couldn't sink. I pumped it again to get it off the beach and tied it up to a dock behind where it was. I bet it lies on the bottom right now again. The batteries are dead and there is no cover on it and we have had lots of rain since then. I probably should email the jerk again about the title.


----------



## Doc

I'd be PO'd at the guy to. Why do people make deals then renig on them. The boat looks to have potential, and the price sure was right. Do you think he got a better offer on it or couldn't come up with the title? What a jerk either way. To bad you can't charge him for your time and milage, especially since you pumped out his freaking boat.


----------



## JimR

I was wondering also about the title. But he was the one that offered to mail it to me. I think someone offered him money for the boat. If the boat was closer, I definitely would have gone back and put the water back in it. It's worth at least $6K fixed up. Some people are just assholes and this guy was at the head of the list on this one. I'm still pissed about all the time I wasted and gas money. I spent 10 hours total driving back and forth and waiting for him to no show. I was really tempted to pay the boat another visit and put a few holes in it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don't have a boat but my cocker spaniel does.

That's her beach ball in the back.

Jim


----------



## JimR

I love it. Both of our dogs love boating and being out on the water. The real pisser is when they have to go to the bathroom. Overboard with a life jacket on the dog is what I do.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> JimR our dogs love boating and being out on the water.


 
Funny thing is that all of ours love the water especially the puddles in the yard after the rain.

If you use a four letter word involving water such as "bath" there's not a dog to be seen  

Jim


----------



## waybomb

jim slagle said:
			
		

> I don't have a boat but my cocker spaniel does.
> 
> That's her beach ball in the back.
> 
> Jim


 
It needs a Big Block!


----------



## JayC

Great pictures guys! Keep'em coming!

Waybomb, Plain Vanilla is awesome! What's the top speed of that monster? Probabaly loves its fuel, too. How many gallons does it hold?


----------



## waybomb

Jay C

PV has 2 185 gallon tanks. I've only had the boat since July of this year, so I can't give you accurate fuel burn, but if you use 1/2 pound of fuel per horsepower per hour at WOT, I'd be using 1150 pounds an hour. That's about 200 gallons an hour. Of course, only racers run at WOT for extended times. 

As for speed, the only indicator I had until the end of the year was the time I was running with a new 51' Outer Limits. After a while, we got together and he said he was showing 104. Not bad for an 18,000 pound boat, eh? Now I have a GPS, so I'll check myself out.

I broke an exhaust valve spring near the end of the season, so the only time I read speed, we had 4-5 footers out on the lake. Nobody else was out there except for a blo boater or two. I was hauling along at 70 mph gps, going over the waves so nicely.

I was told that this boat, when it was rerigged with these engines new, was clocked going to Key West at 110 mph, with the entire cabin filled with luggage. 

I'm in the process of freshening up the engines now - new valves, valve springs, rings, bearings, oil pump, etc. The last idiot that freshened the engines up used silicone sealer everywhere. One of the engines was always about 10 psi less oil pressure at wot than the oetehr two. I suspect I will find the pick up full of squeezed out silicone on that one.


----------



## johnday

Geeeeez Fred!! And I get excited at 55!!! I'd have to bring along a change of britches on PV!!


----------



## bczoom

johnday said:
			
		

> Geeeeez Fred!!


I think that's a nice way to say HOLY SH!T    
Dang... I've never been even close to that speed on water.


----------



## johnday

bczoom said:
			
		

> I think that's a nice way to say HOLY SH!T
> Dang... I've never been even close to that speed on water.


Me too neither, but I bet it's great!!


----------



## JayC

Wow! PV can really haul! Going along at 104 will get the yap flappin.


----------



## Wannafish

Fred - that is awesome!!

Let me know if you need some added weight to hold down the navigators side when it warms up.  My boat's in Saugutuck and I'd be happy to come down and help!


----------



## waybomb

PV should be ready by June. Being an open boat, no sense putting it in much sooner than that. But once it is ready for water, if ever anybody is near St Joe on the weekend, let me know ahead of time. I always need an excuse to go for a boar ride!


----------



## Bobcat

Here's my 1974 16'9" O'Day Daysailer.


----------



## JimR

bobpierce said:
			
		

> Here's my 1974 16'9" O'Day Daysailer.




That is the kind of boat my wife wants. I prfer getting from point A to B quicker though.


----------



## Wannafish

JimR said:
			
		

> That is the kind of boat my wife wants. I prfer getting from point A to B quicker though.


 
Gosh Jim...maybe you should get her one!


----------



## JimR

Wannafish said:
			
		

> Gosh Jim...maybe you should get her one!



Only if I wanted to get rid of her.


----------



## Av8r3400

Anyone ever see one of these? The trailer is built into the boat's (steel) hull. Tongue goes into a reciever in the front and wheels retract in the belly.


----------



## Bobcat

It's a good woman that can appreciate the delight of a fine sailing vessel over a smoke-belcher. You should keep her.


----------



## JimR

bobpierce said:
			
		

> It's a good woman that can appreciate the delight of a fine sailing vessel over a smoke-belcher. You should keep her.




You can't water ski or pull a tube fast on the back of a blow boat.  I personally like to get out and have fun with my boat and to go fishing.  I also like to see as much as I can in a day as possible.  Maybe someday when I get really old (dead) I'll buy her one.


----------



## Av8r3400

JimR said:
			
		

> ... You can't water ski or pull a tube fast on the back of a blow boat. ...


 
Not true Jim. I have skied behind a catamaran once. (Was for a $20 bet, and I was alot younger and thinner then...)


----------



## JimR

Av8r3400 said:
			
		

> Not true Jim. I have skied behind a catamaran once. (Was for a $20 bet, and I was alot younger and thinner then...)



I have never seen a sailboat go fast enough up here to pull a skier.  That includes on any of the lakes or at the ocean where there is only a prevailing 5mph wind.  You must have picked a good day with a lot of wind.


----------



## JimR

Av8r3400 said:
			
		

> Anyone ever see one of these? The trailer is built into the boat's (steel) hull. Tongue goes into a reciever in the front and wheels retract in the belly.



So what the heck kind of boat is that?  That sure would lighten the load with no trailer.


----------



## Av8r3400

Th boat was a steel floating (kinda) tank that would hardly get out of its own way with 150 hp on the back.

I skied behind a 22' catamaran on lake Petenwell in central Wisconsin.  The wind was modest, but as anyone who sails can tell you wind speed is not the max speed of a sail boat.  5 mph winds can get you 15 mph of speed (or more) with the right boat.  That day if I remember correctly the wind was 10-15 and that would make that boat's speed 20-25 mph.


----------



## waybomb

I skied behind a sailbote once at about 50mph. Then I skied next to it. Then in front of it.

I tend to be behind sailbotes too often. They should be outlawed. It's a shame all the pollution created in the manufacture of those nylon/rayon/whatever sails.


----------



## RedRocker




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## JimR

It's too dang cold to be doing that here now. (smile)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Know what you mean!  The lakes around here are just starting to freeze over.  Good reminder of what I can look forward to next summer though.


----------



## daedong

I took my boat for a spin today just to blow the cobwebs out. The reason is I am heading of for a week of sea fishing soon.


----------



## Doc

Good pictures guys.  I like all boating pictures.  

Vin, is that the boat you were fabricating a year or so ago.  Either way it looks good.   

I haven't put my latest addition in this thread.  20 year old gibson:


----------



## daedong

Doc said:


> Vin, is that the boat you were fabricating a year or so ago.  Either way it looks good.


Yep


----------



## thcri RIP

My boat is in storage.  I can't take a picture of it right now???


----------



## JeffSpencer

Heck,..that was easy enough. Mako 252 with twin Optimax 150's.


----------



## JimR

JeffSpencer said:


> Heck,..that was easy enough. Mako 252 with twin Optimax 150's.



Nice fishing boat you have there.


----------



## JeffSpencer

More...


----------



## JeffSpencer

Thanks Jim!


----------



## JimR

Mine is put away for the winter.  Ice is already stating to form on the ponds around here.


----------



## bczoom

OK, Like Vin, I made my own boat.  Not as nice as his...  OK, mine doesn't even float.

It's a little beat up but at 22 years old, I guess I should expect that (or maybe fix it).

It's not a very good picture...

It's made completely of safety wire (think small gauge ele. fence wire).
There's no glue or otherwise for attaching parts.  Each wire is crimped onto another.

You can't see the detail, but there's a bedroom, galley, head, closet...  Each has a decent degree of detail.  There's hangers in the closet, 2 sinks, commode...  All the doors (14 of them) are fully functional and open/close.

It's about 2.5 - 3' tall and long.


----------



## bczoom

daedong said:


> I took my boat for a spin today just to blow the cobwebs out. The reason is I am heading of for a week of sea fishing soon.


Hey, I see water in that pic.  I thought you were out?  Would you get in trouble if you removed the drain plug, let a few hundred gallons into the boat and brought it home for your trees?


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:


> Hey, I see water in that pic. I thought you were out? Would you get in trouble if you removed the drain plug, let a few hundred gallons into the boat and brought it home for your trees?


 
Not if he paid tax on the water, got a permit, and did an environmental study???


----------



## Doc

Nice boat you got there Jeff.  I bet it handles nice with those 150's on the back.  

Good to see you posting buddy!!!!!


----------



## JeffSpencer

Hey Doc! Please forgive me for disappearing for a while. I got caught up in way too many boating/fishing forums.

How's things?


----------



## Doc

No problem Jeff .... I sure know how that goes.  

Things are going GREAT, except that boating season is now over.  We added the houseboat to our fleet this year and love it.  We had 30 people on it one weekend and there was room for more.  Just amazing. 

How are things with you?  I bet those twins have grown a bunch since I saw them last.  On the verge of being teenagers now.  That is a scary thought.


----------



## JeffSpencer

Believe it or not, the twins are 16 and DRIVING!!! Everything else is going great. The Striper fishing and Yellowfin Tuna are just begining to show up  here in NC. Wanna go?


----------



## JimR

JeffSpencer said:


> Believe it or not, the twins are 16 and DRIVING!!! Everything else is going great. The Striper fishing and Yellowfin Tuna are just begining to show up  here in NC. Wanna go?



You guys are killing me.  I'd love to be out catching stripers if I only had the time too.


----------



## daedong

Zoom, I like your boat I bet it can handle rough waters, Its very wiry.
Hey, you are like so many folks here they see water in the river and can't understand why we have restrictions. Its all held back by weirs, but there is nothing much up in the catchment and snow fields to come down, Its just a series of lakes out in the middle of the desert where the evaporation rates are extreme.


----------



## JeffSpencer

JimR said:


> You guys are killing me. I'd love to be out catching stripers if I only had the time too.


All work and no play,...well , you know the rest......if you find the time, let me know. I'll be fishing all through the winter.


----------



## JimR

JeffSpencer said:


> All work and no play,...well , you know the rest......if you find the time, let me know. I'll be fishing all through the winter.




Just make sure you post the pictures of the lunkers you catch.  Your a bit too far to go for a fishing trip.  Not to mention the wife would kill me for taking off while I have so many things to do. I'm looking forward to some more global warming and the hope for no snow this year.


----------



## Doc

JeffSpencer said:


> Believe it or not, the twins are 16 and DRIVING!!! Everything else is going great. The Striper fishing and Yellowfin Tuna are just begining to show up  here in NC. Wanna go?



16!!!!!   That sure shocked me.     Glad to hear all is good.

Heck yeah I wanna go.  Do you really fish all winter?


----------



## JeffSpencer

I absolutely fish all winter. I have full curtains on my boat to keep the wind off. I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## JeffSpencer

Here ya go Doc....


----------



## Doc

Thanks Jeff ....but that is a restricted area.  I'm not allowed to view the image.  When you have time how about posting it here too.  
Thanks buddy!!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Proof of why you should not drink and go boating at night!


----------



## JimR

Snowcat Operations said:


> Proof of why you should not drink and go boating at night!



The boat has the right name anyway.  That makes for a good excuse as to why he wracked it up.  "Temporary Insanity"


----------



## JeffSpencer

OUCH!


----------



## OSUfan

here are some pics of the is year on the ohio


----------



## JimR

Your killing me.  Now I can't wait until spring arrives again here.


----------



## Thiokol2track

this is my Fourwinns 238 vista, as we  headed south on the hudson river.


----------



## Doc

Good pic T2T.  Four Winns makes a NICE boat.  The quality shows.

The hudson look narrow there.  What part of the Hudson where you at?   Does the Hudson River have lots of damns that you have to lock through to travel any distance?

Have you taken any long overnight cruises with your boat?  We do that on occasion, get three or four boats together and cruise 100+ miles up or down river and spend the night at a marina.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Thiokol2track

Doc,   thanks.  The river is kind of narrow from lock 5 up, but 15 feet deep all the way on the sides.  I have done many overnite trips in the vista, this will be my 4th year with her. In this picture I believe it to be between lock 6 and 7, actually the champlain canal. Lock one (federal lock) is in Troy,ny and we go up to the begining of Lake Champlain (lock 12) for the past 6 years with anywhere from 3 to 5 boats.  We  spectate the foliage , usually the third weekend in september ,we call it "The Fall Run". We  like the river cruising  and have covered waters  from the  Statue of Liberty to the Champlain bridge.  I have a bud who has done the erie canal up thru lake  ontario, the st. lawrence to montreal seaway  and down lake champlain to the hudson.  I hope to do this some day as well.


----------



## Doc

Great pics.  I've wanted to see the Statue of Liberty from the water, but yet to do it.  Looks like a very scenic place to boat.  
Do you have barge traffic all the way up the Hudson?

We have a boat club member getting geared up to do what we call the big loop.  
Down the Ohio to the Mississippi River, then to the Gulf, on thru the keys, up the east coast/ intercoastal to the hudson, on through the Great Lakes to the Missouri (I think) on down to the Mississippi to the Ohio River and back up the Ohio River to  home.  

It will take him one year to do the trip.  He's estimating the cost at 70k for the year.  Sure would be a great trip.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That would be an awesome trip Doc.


----------



## JimR

Cool pictures on The Statue of Liberty.  I want to head down there sometime to see that from the water too.  I would also like to run the Hudson up into Lake Champlain.  Here's my latest boat. She not for the comfort zone but a real fishing boat.  She a 1986 Formula 242 FS with a recent motor and outdrive.  I posted the photos up here before of her.   They may not load up again.  She's just dying to hit the water come spring for some Blue fishing.


----------



## Doc

Good pics Jim.  Nice boat.
I bet Lake Chaplain would be gorgeous to boat on.  

Here is a few pics I haven't shared before 
1 is of our houseboat at our boat club.  
Random shots from floating on the Ohio, and a great sunset.


----------



## JimR

Nice shots on the river.  I wish that I had the time and money to run a river like that or the trip Doc was talking about.  That would be heaven for me.


----------



## Thiokol2track

JimR, you are welcome to join us , the more the merrier !  It is not to expensive to run the river, just fuel . marinas can get pricey tho south near NYC.   They charge $10 for a two day pass for the locks.


----------



## Thiokol2track

heres a few more pics from my first trip to the city in 06'.


----------



## JimR

Great shots,  How long does it take to go up the river into Lake Champlain or vice versa?  We have motored around Cayuga Lake (Finger Lakes Region) in NY. up into the Erie Canal over to Cross Lake and back.  That made for a very long day trip with stops for meals.  Quite a few years back we hauled a previous boat up to the St. Lawrence Seaway in Gananoqua, Canada to do the Thousands Islands area.   That is some really nice territory up there.


----------



## JimR

I wonder how long a trip from Niantic, CT to NYC, up the Hudson River to the St. Lawrence, out to the Atlantic Ocean and back down to Niantic, CT via the Cape Cod Canal would take.  I'm sure the fuel cost would be high.


----------



## Thiokol2track

approx 5 1/2 hrs.  from lock 4 to lock 12 which is the mouth of lake champlain.    I think lock 12 is open 24 hrs, but not the rest!           


    Its a VERY  long day to make the statue from catskill , ny and back ....and 100 gals. of gas....


----------



## wakeupcall

Here is a shot of our boat at Lake Powell, we find that we do not take pictures of the whole boat, we will have to work on that. We like playing on the water and usually double kneeboard, one shows me giving my wife a shower. The other is me kneeboarding close to the canyon walls and one of our friend right before he crashed.


----------



## Kei

I was thinking about buying one of these. It fits in my budget.


----------



## Doc

I love Lake Powell, and I've never even been there.  But the pics I've seen of it are all beautiful.  Thanks wakeupcall for sharing those.  Looks like fun for sure.

Kei, I have riden on those before.  They have good boyency (sp) but they are not very aerodynamic.  They do however not cost you an arm and a leg for fuel, unless you buy something to tow it with.


----------



## JimR

You guys are killing me.  I finally got around to buying a used twin axle Continental galvanized trailer big enough to haul my 24 footer.  I couldn't afford a new trailer so a nice used one for $800.00 did the trick.  This weekend I'll be swapping out the old leaf springs, u bolts, spring pins and spring pads for new ones.  I have installed a set of disc brakes on the trailer and a new set of fenders.  I still need to run the new brake lines for the disc brake setup.  Anyone considering adding disc brakes to thier trailer should know that you can use your standard brake master cylinder.  All you need to do is pull it apart to remove the front baffle that keeps residual pressure in the lines.  You can also drill this out if need be.  I did put on a set of LED taillights on the trailer with a lifetime warranty.  They are not cheap, $46.00 each.  They should give me a lifetime of trouble free operation.  I still need to swap out all my goodies from my old boat to the Formula.  There just never seems to be enough time to do all the things that need to get done.  We still haven't cleaned up the mess from the December ice storm that crippled us for a week.


----------



## Doc

Not bad Jim.  Sounds like you are close to having the trailer ready to haul.  I suppose boating season doesn't start up there for a couple weeks yet anyway, right?
In the mean time we'll try to keep you focused by posting new pics from this new boating season.  I'm sure that will help you Git er Done.  Right?


----------



## JimR

Oh you are really funny now.  The season started weeks ago.  I have just been too damn busy to do anything.  I just got my trailer last Thursday night.  I have been searching for the right trailer since last October.  I wanted a bunk trailer, no rollers this time, with the rear guides.  This one has both the rear and front guides.  I'll post a picture later today.  Time to head for the garage to make some rifle bolt handles.


----------



## Bamby

May get her splashed this weekend Lord willing and everything goes alright. If you'd like to see more of her see this link.


----------



## JimR

I tried like all hell to get my boat ready this week. My trailer is almost done now except for the new master cylinder and brake line install.   The boat still needs to have my GPS/fishfinder, VHF radio, am/fm/cd and a few other goodies installed from the old boat.  I also want to upgrade the fuse panel and lighting to LED's.  I ordered the new marker lights this week.  Life is good when everything works like it is supposed to.


----------



## Bamby

Well she's done enough and I splashed her.


----------



## RedRocker

I like it, where is that?


----------



## Kei

Love that boat.


----------



## pirate_girl

Really nice Bamby!


----------



## JimR

Nice,  Now if I can only get around to finishing mine.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice boat Bamby.  I eventually want to pick up a pontoon for out at the lake but nothing that fancy.


----------



## Doc

Looks good Bamby.
RR, I think that is on the Muskingum River close to Zanesville.  From there Bamby can get to the Ohio where I boat.  
If you come on down the the Ohio Bamby let me know and we can meet up in the Marietta area.  
I like the ramp you stow away under the deck.  Very slick.  Great for those stops on the island.  
Congrats on getting her wet.


----------



## Bamby

Docs just about located it, the pictures are just below the Philo Lock, on the Muskingum River which is in central Ohio. The top photo is a small sandbar which I nosed the boat onto while the lock tender changed lock. The middle photo is a sandbar and party central about a mile south of the lock. The bottom photo is at our marina in South Zanesville Oh. 

The area has been placed on the National Register of Historic Places and will be recognized as the *Muskingum River Navigation Historic District.*
                                     The Muskingum River Parkway and its 160-year-old navigation system were designated a National Historic Civil Engineering Landmark by the American Society of Civil Engineers in July 2001. Along with such majestic institutions as Hoover Dam, The Empire State Building and the Golden Gate Bridge, the Muskingum River's 10 hand-operated locks are now recognized as one of America's great engineering accomplishments.
                                     In its day, the system of locks and dams that extends 112 miles through southeastern Ohio, helped open the state and the entire Midwest to trade and development. Today, it serves the needs of more than 7,000 recreational boaters each year who come to fish, picnic and play in the scenic Muskingum Valley. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/muskngmr/tabid/773/Default.aspx

Marietta may be in our future sometime, but their is a good chance I'd trailer it down and put her in somewhere. Most people say it's 8 hours hard running down there and 8 back. Thats to much hard running in one weekend for me to consider it relaxing myself.


----------



## RedRocker

All we have in Texas are lakes, not much river travel around here.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Heres mine!


----------



## Bobcat

Ahhhhhhhh!!!!! 



In other news, anyone heard if BigAl has made it out to his island in Panama?


----------



## Doc

Deadly Sushi said:


> Heres mine!


Damit Sushi, I told you no pics of me in my dingy.


----------



## Bobcat

Doc said:


> Damit Sushi, I told you no pics of me *and* my dingy.



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Doc

Gee thanks Bob.  What a guy!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Bobcat said:


> In other news, anyone heard if BigAl has made it out to his island in Panama?



BigAl posted here 3 weeks ago.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> BigAl posted here 3 weeks ago.


He sho nuff did, and even yakked with me in PM.


----------

